
Show HN: Mysafe – Your digital identity, with true privacy and security. - ko3us
Https://Mysafe.io
======
ko3us
Hi HN, one of the founders here. We created mysafe as a way to help users take
control of their online lives. We started mysafe 2 years ago and has been in
development and now used by some small groups. The key concepts are: \- you
control ALL the privacy of your data \- your data is encrypted completely \-
data is owned by you, not anyone else

We would love to go through the technical way it works because it's imperative
that the everyday person understands the privacy benefits of using mysafe.

In light of the recent Cambridge Analytica Facebool scandal, mysafe is the
answer to manage your digital identity.

